# AF/INTERNAL - advice needed following gynae visit



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

i had my first appointment with the gynae last week, following 3 mc and a diagnosis of pcos over the last year and half. i have also been bleeding almost continually since may, sometimes heavy, sometimes lighter, sometimes with pain, sometimes without. when i saw the consultant he referred me to a dietician for pcos, and said he would see me again in three months (jan 31st) and that if i lost some weight he would consider metformin etc to help. when i mentioned the bleeding he seemed to ignore me, it wasnt until after that i realised i should of said more. but he made me feel really insignificant. the bleeding has been quite heavy the last couple fo weeks and is really getting me down,i dont know what to do.if i go to the docs i will feel like im undermining the consultant, but the thought of another 3 months at least of bleeding frustrates me.i am so tired and fed up of it. sorry for the ramble, any advice?? thanks


----------



## babyblu (May 31, 2004)

Hi,

You sound the same as me, but i dont bleed all the time, im soooooooooooooo sorry for the way you are feeling, i have had MC's and i understand what you are feeling. I think he was cruel with you not to have listened to you, but try not to let it get you down too much.
I am like you, i suffer with PCOS, but i dont bleed all the time, have you any other problems? Diet will help you with PCOS, i eat a high protein diet, low carb and take protein tablet, flaxseed oil (tablets) and angus cactus, that helps with the female hoormone balance.

Good luck Julie


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

dont let it get me down, im physically and mentally exhausted, and nobody listens. i know losing wieght is good and will help, ive been trying for last 2 years but it keeps going up.all my consultant kept saying was that if i get pg to call him in mean time - i cant even try to get pg while im bleeding. 5 months now of continual bleeding - no fun.have tried agnus castus, did nothing.


----------



## babyblu (May 31, 2004)

Hi,

Ive had 7 MC's and ive been TTC for many years, i understand your frustration and pain, i think we all feel it, and it ain't nice.
Have you tried alternative methods, like reflexology or acupuncture, im a reflexologist and that has helped many women.
How long did you try the AG for? it takes about 3 months to get into your system properly and to have any effect.

In the mean time try a high protein, low carb diet, its said to be really good for PCOS.

Good luck Julie


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

this is my point.forget the wght thing, thats the prob with the docs, they get something in their head and they think thats the answer to everything. i know its a problem, but what about the continual bleeding? i bet with ur mc u have had at least 1 scan?? ive never had a scan, not even to diagnose pcos. how do they know for sure whats causing the bleeding??have i got to lose weight before i stop bleeding?how do they know its not something more serious?or whether im anaemic??


----------



## bunny girl (Jul 3, 2003)

Me2me

I'm not an expert, but I say go to your doctor and tell them what's going on. Bleeding constantly for months isn't normal whether you've got PCOS, are overweight, or have experienced a miscarriage! If your doctor doesn't listen, go to another doctor until someone does somrthing to help you. It doesn't matter if the doctor thinks you are pushy or the consultant feels undermined, this is your body and you have a right to be worried!

There's no way you can prepare your body for pregnancy (however good your diet) if you are bleeding all the time.

IGood luck and take care!


----------



## babyblu (May 31, 2004)

Hi,

It sounds to me like there is more than the PCOS going on with you, maybe you have endo, thats causes constant bleeding.
You should go back and see your doctor and MAKE them scan you, dont move till they get you sorted.
Its not right and insist that they help you by at least getting you scanned to see what the problem is.

Julie


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

thanks guys. sorry to sound short earlier, i just feel like im going round in circles.phoned the doc but hes on leave til next week.i could see a different doc, but i would rather wait.my doc knows the story, and is much nicer than the others!!


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

sorry, me again. what about the pain.i have a constant cramp like feeling all around abdomen, guessing this is connected to bleeding, any advice as to whats best?? hot water in form of bath is only thing ive found that helps a bit


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

pain advice needed please. getting worse. always seems to be worse at night


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

anyone?


----------



## lisaloo (Oct 22, 2004)

Hi, when i Had my miscarriage last week I had horrible stomach cramps/pains and the only thing that worked for me was paracetamol and hot water bottle. pretty much what you are already doing. Have you got a miscarriage support group up at your hospital, if you have then give them a ring, they may be able to help.
I to have PCOS and do not bleed continuously, i am lucky if I come on at all.
Anyway hope this helps
bye for now
Lisa


----------



## babyblu (May 31, 2004)

Hi,

I think if your bleeding all the time its due to lack of progesterone, you quite clearly have a hormone imbalnce.
What i do is, i use the persona fertility monitor to see whn i O, then i start to apply progesterone cream.
If you are not oing then try using some progesterone cream for a while and see if the bleeding stops.
Try the persona machine, that will give you an idea of your Oing time.
Juliex


----------

